# CertainTeed Landmark TL or GAF Woodland?



## mschmidt33

All,

Looking for opinions from other professionals on our roofing job. 9yr old home with enough hail damage to warrant us deciding to re-do our entire roof. Its a 2500sq ft ranch all 12x12 with numerous peaks and valleys, ridges, etc. Eagle view is at 52sq before scrap. The house currently has a CertainTeed Independence shingle and the wife hates it. This is mainly due to it being installed wrong and it looks like zippers in spots. Stairsteps as she says. My research drove me to a Landmark TL while the wife picked the GAF woodland since someone else in the sub got it and it does look nice without the stairsteps lol. Both look to be high quality just looking for any other opinions on install difficulty, cost, etc. Would be going with Moire Black or Canterbury Black respectively.

Mike


----------



## Joetheroofer

CT Landmark TL

Don't let a crappy install job influence your opinion. Nearly any roofing crew you'll find with know how to install this shingle even on a cut up hip roof.

You may want to go with open valleys..


----------



## Grumpy

The worlds best shingle when installed improperly is garbage.

The worlds worst shingle when installed properly will have some serviceable life.

The key factor is the roofer who is installing the shingle.


Independance isn't my first choice in shingle. I don't blame your wife for hating its' look. Then again many other people are probably ecstatic over its' looks. Everyone's eye is different. If she hates it because it is installed wrong, then don't blame the manufacturer, blame the roofer. Ask your roofer for some addresses of the Landmark TL so you can see how that looks once installed.

I have no experience with woodland, but the Landmark TL is really a top notch shingle. For what it is worth, I hope you are exercising MORE due diligence selecting your roofer as you are selecting your shingle.


I have been installing shingles since 1998, and selling since 2001, and never understood why anyone would buy a solid black architectural shingle. Again, everyone's eye is different.


----------

